# i had a good day at work today



## valley_girl1919 (Jun 18, 2007)

today was good... this may sound crazy but i love work even though i do get stressed out alot i kinda like the challenge cause i know its preparing me for the harder jobs ahead. i have been working since i was of legal age and there were sometimes where i would get so stressed because my sa kinda prevented me from communicating well with others i worked with. but i can say without a doubt that working has been a really good medicine for me while dealing with sa it has helped me develope good people skills and keeps me very motivated. at work today i had an extra step in my walk because i realized how much this job means to me. the bank i work at has alot of friendly employees and they have really become family. today was just a overall good day, i didnt sense my sa very much which was a great thing. i encourage anyone with sa to get a job they love because it really helps.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

That is frakking cool. I love those days. I agree 100% with the work thing! Out of everything I have tried work has been the single most helpful thing for SA, and I say this when just two days ago, I came home from work depressed as hell. It has it's ups and downs and my current job isn't one that has positively contributed to my opinion of work as a good therapy, but if you can find a job where the people are friendly and you can do the job decently then it can do wonders.

I think you just helped me make the decision to try to find a more enjoyable job... lol thanks


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I love your attitude. I really like how you work thru/around your sa times. I'm happy you had a good day and felt special. I hpe you have many more.


----------



## valley_girl1919 (Jun 18, 2007)

R said:


> That is frakking cool. I love those days. I agree 100% with the work thing! Out of everything I have tried work has been the single most helpful thing for SA, and I say this when just two days ago, I came home from work depressed as hell. It has it's ups and downs and my current job isn't one that has positively contributed to my opinion of work as a good therapy, but if you can find a job where the people are friendly and you can do the job decently then it can do wonders.
> 
> I think you just helped me make the decision to try to find a more enjoyable job... lol thanks


yea i def agree work isnt always great but i know thats life. it does help to work with people that are encouraging you and that are patient. my boss is one of the most patient, encouraging people i know. thanks for the comment i hope everything goes well with you and your work.


----------



## valley_girl1919 (Jun 18, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I love your attitude. I really like how you work thru/around your sa times. I'm happy you had a good day and felt special. I hpe you have many more.


thanks for your comment it was really nice... i hope you have great days and feel special too : )


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

valley_girl1919 said:


> my boss is one of the most patient, encouraging people i know.


For that alone your job is great, lol rarely do people have a job/boss like that, at least from my experience. Is this a career job? If so your very lucky.


----------

